# tumbler



## rlo (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a vibration tumbler for rocks,  can I use that w/ walnut shell for the smaller bottles


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 24, 2008)

I think sand would work better.  The walnut shells would get stuck in the little bottles once inside.


----------



## rlo (Jan 24, 2008)

you're right probably would


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jan 25, 2008)

they have different sizes of shells. I tried them once but the best way to use them is like a sand blaster, that is the way they are to be used.
 But i am not sure how good this vibrateing tumbler will work. but i tried many different ways till i bought one and then made 4 more tumblers.

 rick kern


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 25, 2008)

You have to be carful using sand. Sand may contain materials like garnets that are harder than the glass and act as a cutting agent.


----------



## rlo (Jan 25, 2008)

thanx!  this site is a wealth of knowledge. & entertainment!


----------

